# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ●● ( التشيك x تركيا ) ●● تحدى الوصافة

## العالي عالي

*~ التـــشـــيـــك x تـــركـــيـــا ~*


~ بطاقة المباراة ~

~ المناسبة ~ : بطولة الامم الاوروبية ~ يورو 2008 ~


~ الدور ~ : الدور الاول ~ الجولة الثالثة ~

~ اليوم ~ : الاحد ~


~ التاريخ ~ : 15 - 6 - 2008 ~

~ حكم المباراة ~ : بيتر فرودجفلت ( السويد ) , 44 عاماً


~ ملعب المباراة ~ : Stade de Geneva ~ في مدينة جنيف السويسرية


~ القنوات الناقلة ~ : الجزيرة الرياضية +1 و + 2



~ زي الفريقين ~ :


-----------------------------

*~ تـــركـــيـــا ~*




~ تركيا ... المنتخب ذو النجوم البارزة ... الذي يطمح لمعانقة اللقب لاول مره في تاريخه ... يواجه التشيك بعد مباراتيين سابقتيين , الاولى مع البرتغال والتي انتهت بخسارة الاتراك بهدفين دون رد , والثانية المباراة التي رفعت معنويات الاتراك الطامحين , التي واجه فيها السويسريين اصحاب الارض , وانتهت بفوز تركيا بهدفين لهدف , وقد ادى الاتراك مباراة كبيرة تحت الامطار, ويطمح الاتراك بالتأهل للدور الثاني عن طريق المباراة الثالثة و التي سيواجه فيها التشيك الجريح بخسارته امام البرتغال ~


~ مدرب الفريق ~


~ الاسم : فاتح تريم ~

~ الجنسية : تركي ~


~ ابرز اللاعبين ~ 

~ نهاد قهوجي ~

~ 28 عاماً ~ 



~ اراد توران ~

~ 21 عاماً ~


~ سميح سينتورك ~

~ 25 عاماً ~

~ التشكيلة المتوقعة ~

---

~ فولكان ديميريل ~

~ هاكان بالتا ~ سيرفيت شيتين ~ امري اسك ~ حميد التنتوب ~

~ اردا توران ~ محمد اوريليو ~ سميح سينتورك ~

~ تومير ميتين ~

تونكاي سانلي ~ نهات قهوجي ~



---

~ المباريات السابقة ~

~ تركيا x البرتغال ~
0 – 2


~ تركيا x سويسرا ~
2 – 1


----

~ ابرز الغيابات ~

~ لا يوجد غيابات ~

------------------------------------------------------

*~ الـــتـــشـــيـــك ~*


~ التشيك ... فريق المواهب بلا القاب .. الا لقب اوروبي واحد ... بطولة الامم الاوروبية لسنة 1976 , التشيك فريق قوي يتمتع بقوى خارقة , تميزه عن باقي الفرق , لكن لا يستعملها الاستعمال المنظم , اخر مباراتيين للتشيك في هذه البطولة كانت مع البرتغال وسويسرا ... المباراة الاولى كانت هي خير افتتاح للتشيك بفوز على سويسرا بهدف مقابل لا شيء .. والمباراة الثانية تلقى التشيكي صدمة بخسارته امام البرتغال بثلاثة اهداف لهدف ... ويتمنى التشيكي تكرار سيناريو البطولة الماضية حيث كان يحتل المركز الرابع ... بل وان حصل مهاجمه ميلان باروش على لقب الهداف برصيد 6 اهداف . ~

-----

~ مدرب الفريق ~

~ الاسم : كاريل بروكنر ~

~ تاريخ الميلاد : 13 – 11 – 1939 ~

~ الجنسية : تشيكي ~

----

~ ابرز اللاعبين ~


~ ميلان باروش ~

~ 26 عاما ~


~ ليبور سيونكو ~

~ 31 عاماً ~


~ ماريك يانكولوفيسكي ~

~ 31 عاماً ~

----

~ التشكيلة المتوقعة ~

~ بيتر تشيك ~

~ ماريك يانكولوفيسكي ~ دافيد روزينهال ~ توماس اوجفالوسي ~ زيدينك قريقيرا ~


~ جاروسلاف بلاسيل ~ جان بولاك ~ ستانيسلاف فلتشيك ~ ليبور سيونكو ~


~ يان كولر ~ ميلان باروش ~




----

~ المباريات السابقة ~

~ التشيك x سويسرا ~

1 – 0

~ التشيك x البرتغال ~

1 – 3


---

~ ابرز الغيابات ~

~ بافيل نيدفيد ~


~ توماس روزيسكي ~

---

~ اخر لقاءات الفريقين ~

~ 30 – 4 – 2003 ~

~ انتهت 4 – 0 للتشيك ~


~ 1 – 3 – 2006 ~

~ انتهت بالتعادل 2 – 2 ~

----
~ اسئلة للاعضاء ~

- ~ كيف ترى حظوظ الفريقين في المباراة .. ؟ ~

- ~ من تتوقع ان يفوز بالمباراة .. ؟ ~

- ~ من تتوقع ان يكون اللاعب رقم واحد في المباراة .. ؟ ~

---
*
في النهااية نقول لكم .. اسمحوا لنا على هالتقدييم البسييط .... مع تحيات .. :
العالي عالي*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks

----------


## العالي عالي

> Thanks


مرور طيب 

وان شاء الله الفوز للتشيك

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا يا عالي من اجمل المباريات في البطوله ما حد صدق الي صار متل الحلم

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا يا عالي من اجمل المباريات في البطوله ما حد صدق الي صار متل الحلم


أكيد متل الحلم ومع يويو 2008 كل شي وارد

----------

